# Pigeon sitting in garden not moving!



## Spuddly

Hello,

I'm a little concerned as this morning I woke up to a pigeon sitting in my garden, which was at 9 am and he is still there and it's now Half 12. I approached him to see if he would fly away I got relatively close and he just walked away seemly not in pain or anything it seemed fine but my issue is that is hasn't flown away and there are quite a few foxes and cats in my area and I don't wont to be running outside to grab this thing from the clutches of a cat. It doesn't look like a young bird. It's head is grey and majority of its body is whitish with grey on the tail end a scattered in between. I honestly just don't know if I should intervene or leave it for awhile longer as in some post i read that people have left it for a few days. Any advice would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## kunju

There is obviously some problem with the pigeon, else it would not be sitting in one spot. Perhaps he is just starved or dehydrated and needs a safe spot to rest for a while. 
You can catch him and keep him confined in a carrier, with bird seed and water. Observe his behavior and poops for any abnormality. If he looks fine, maybe you can keep him for a few days and plump him up before releasing back.
You also need to test fly him in a confined room, before the release.


----------



## Skyeking

*Thank you for your concern.

Could be a young fledgling also. Can you post a pic so we can help determine?

Here is a wonderful UK website with information on rescue places and more. 


Rescue Centres – Pigeon And Dove Rescue UK


*


----------



## Spuddly

Sorry it took so long to get back! To give an update, I popped down the road to a neighbors house who I knew in the past owned pigeons and turns out he still does! Sadly he was away and it was his wife I was talking to. Anyway she told me that if I can keep it here until he gets back he will take it in and look after it. I grabbed by old budgies cage and managed to get him inside with little hassle or stress so he is still safe in there with some water for now and he will get picked up this evening! Also I think I have worked out what happened. There was a lots of feather in next doors garden slabs and the front of the pigeon looks little battered so I think he took a crash landing. Thanks for the advice. I will try to get a picture.


----------



## gingerpoo

Glad he's getting help! Thank you!


----------

